#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  Шедевры этнической музыки-Тибетская традиционная музыка.

## Vsherbinia

Тибетская традиционная музыка.rar.

*Жанр*: Ethnic
*Год выпуска*: 2000
*Формат*: MP3
*Битрейт аудио*: 192 kbps
*Продолжительность*: 57:49
*Трэклист*:
01 Музыка весны
02 Песня урожая
03 Рамкали
04 Любовная песня
05 Жалобная песня
06 Музыка после сбора урожая
07 Утренняя молитва Бхаираве
08 Утренняя молитва Говинде
09 Молитва уличного певца Кришне
10 Танец демона
11 Танец крестьянина
12 Сиятельная песня женщины
13 Любовь из бамбуковой флейты
14 Дразнящая любовь
15 Лори

Приятного прослушивания.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (12.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"Молитва уличного певца Кришне"- очень "тибетская" музыка  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (13.08.2012), Gsar Skyes (14.10.2011), Буль (16.03.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> "Молитва уличного певца Кришне"- очень "тибетская" музыка


Да-да, Бхайрава с Говиндой тоже весьма "тибетские")

----------

Bob (13.08.2012), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2011)

----------


## Vsherbinia

Музыка Весны-весьма вовремя.

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Да там вся серия такая. У них и южно-американские индейцы про господа Кришну спевают. И ничо так, душевно целым ансамблем под электропианино. Такие уж этношедевры, что ж поделаешь...

----------


## Ондрий

Это пиратские сборники которые комплектуются подпольными работниками: студенты, школьники и все кто может хоть как-то работать на компе за копейки. Таких дисков было полно в начале 2000х. Им там все равно было, как комплектовать диск и что там писать - з.п. получали за план по трекам и обложкам. Одни и те же мелодии могут называться в разных сборниках по-разному, или набивка диска совершенно не соответствовать обложке и т.д.

----------


## Anthony

> 04 Любовная песня
> 05 Жалобная песня


"Фигура третья... печальная" (С)

----------

